# Shaggy Mane



## dobiegillis1965 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice tight one. Haven't seen those around in a few years! Oh, drove past the park where I find the pinkies on the way to pheasant hunting. The pinkies have popped! I'll have to get down there tomorrow since they are visible from the street!


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

Tip for saving Coprinus: I used a clean mayonaise jar to hold the mushrooms and then used wine preserver. They lasted over 4 days.. None were very far gone, so it is best to always start with fresh ones like the one pictured. It's the oxygen in the air that makes them deliquesce Wine fresh is nitrogen plus other non-volatile noble gas.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

TimG -- Great idea. Tell us more -- How does that storage technique work on other mushrooms? Morels?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Went back to gather the "pinkies" I referenced earlier. The park department had already been there and mowed! Maybe there will be another flush after the rain we're supposed to get the next 2 days! Damn the park department's attentiveness!


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

I don't know if it works for other fungi. Many fungi already have molds, bacteria, etc beginningto break them down. Most use oxygen so it may work. I never have morels get old enogh to have to use preservatives other than drying.


----------

